# upgrade auf ext4 -> GAU

## Dasharteei

Also irgendwo hatte ich gelesen ext 4 ist stabil, deshalb dachte ich mir, es kann ja nicht schaden von ext3 auf ext4 umzusteigen. Ich habe nach "gentoo ext4" gegoogelt und auch auf anhieb eine Anleitung gefunden. Ich bin den Anweisungen Schritt für Schritt gefolgt. Nur am Ende spuckte "fsck -pf /dev/device" irgendwas aus, das nicht wirklich gut aussah, kann mich leider nicht mehr genau erinnern was das war. Danach hab ich dann den pc neu gestartet... meine ext4 partition konnte nicht gemountet werden. Ich hab dann meine SystemRescueCd reingesteckt und GParted die partition überprüfen und fixen lassen. Beim neustart sah auch alles erstmal gut aus. Die partition wurde gemounted, ..., xserver gestartet. Aber dann erschien nicht wie erwartet kdm sondern irgend ein anderer loginmanager. Es wird nicht kde gestartet, auch gnome oder xfce4 nicht, sondern gar kein windowsmanager. Nur oben links in der Ecke habe ich ein kleines terminal. Ausserdem fehlt der komplette inhalt meines Userverzeichnisses. Alle meine Daten, die nicht wichtig genug waren um auf meiner relativ kleinen backup platte platz zu finden sind nun Weg  :Sad:   Was hab ich getan?

Kann ich das noch irgendwie reparieren?

----------

## schachti

Du müsstest uns schon sagen, nach welcher Anleitung genau Du vorgegangen bist. Ich würde mir aber nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen machen - wenn durch die Umstellung Daten gelöscht wurden, so wurden diese beim Booten des System vielleicht schon von anderen Daten überschrieben. Ich würde für sowas sowieso nie irgendein Tool nutzen, sondern erst ein Backup anlegen, dann das Dateisystem neu erstellen und anschließend die Daten aus dem Backup in das neue Dateisystem kopieren.

----------

## Dasharteei

Nach der Anleitung bin ich vorgegangen:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ext4

Seit Gestern läd die Seite bei mir nicht mehr, aber der google cache hilft:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:nnhwQphWLEQJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ext4+gentoo+ext4&hl=de&gl=de&strip=1

Wie würdest du ein Backup einer knapp 600GB großen Partition machen (nur ca. 150GB belegt)? Ich hab eine externe Platte mit 20GB freien speicher, 50CD-Rohlinge und 10 DVD-Rohlinge zur verfügung.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Wie würdest du ein Backup einer knapp 600GB großen Partition machen (nur ca. 150GB belegt)? Ich hab eine externe Platte mit 20GB freien speicher, 50CD-Rohlinge und 10 DVD-Rohlinge zur verfügung.

 

Neue Platte kaufen und dann sichern.

Alles andere ist kein Backup, sondern fehlerbehaftetes Rumgefrickel.

----------

## schachti

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach der Anleitung bin ich vorgegangen:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ext4
> ...

 

Ich hoffe, Du hast den Schritt mkfs.ext4 /dev/device ausgelassen? Also Du hast nur die ext3-Partition von einer Live-CD aus als ext4 gemountet?

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie würdest du ein Backup einer knapp 600GB großen Partition machen (nur ca. 150GB belegt)? Ich hab eine externe Platte mit 20GB freien speicher, 50CD-Rohlinge und 10 DVD-Rohlinge zur verfügung.
> 
> 

 

Partition mit zum Beispiel gparted verkleinern, im freigewordenen Bereich der Festplatte eine neue Partition anlegen und die Daten rüberkopieren. Dann die alte Partition neu formatieren, Daten zurückkopieren und - falls gewünscht - die Partition wieder auf die ursprüngliche Größe bringen.

----------

## Dasharteei

Ist es nicht ein viel schwerwiegenderer eingriff die partition zu verkleinern/vergrößern, als die partition als ext4 zu markieren? Aber egal, jetzt ist es zu spät. Mich interessiert nur noch was da passiert ist. Hoffnung auf rettung der Daten besteht keine mehr Ich hab die Partition gelöscht.

----------

## schachti

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Ist es nicht ein viel schwerwiegenderer eingriff die partition zu verkleinern/vergrößern, als die partition als ext4 zu markieren?

 

Tja, das kommt drauf - in Deinem Fall scheint die Antwort "nein" zu lauten. Für solche Fälle sollte man idealerweise eine zweite Festplatte zur Hand haben, 500 GB gibt's ja inzwischen schon für unter 40 Euro, externe ab ca. 50 Euro.

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Aber egal, jetzt ist es zu spät. Mich interessiert nur noch was da passiert ist.

 

Wie oben schon geschrieben: Hast Du vielleicht aus Versehen vorher den mkfs.ext4 Befehl ausgeführt? Hast Du es evtl. aus dem laufenden Betrieb heraus probiert anstatt von einer Live-CD aus? Hattest Du evtl. nur vergessen, nach der Konvertierung die /etc/fstab anzupassen, so dass versucht wurde, die zu ext4 konvertierte Partition als ext3 zu mounten? Hast Du einen aktuellen Kernel (2.6.30) verwendet?

----------

## Dasharteei

Wäre die partition nicht komplett leer gewesen, wenn ich mkfs.ext4 ausgeführt hätte? Die fstab hatte ich schon vor der konvertierung angepasst. ICh hatte einen aktueelen Kernel benutzt.

Aber ich hab es aus dem laufenden Betrieb heraus probiert.

----------

## schachti

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Wäre die partition nicht komplett leer gewesen, wenn ich mkfs.ext4 ausgeführt hätte?

 

Weiß ich nicht. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mkfs.ext3, angewendet auf eine bestehende ext3-Partition (wenn die gleichen Parameter wie bei Erstellung der ext3-Partition verwendet werden), die Partition nicht leerfegt. Ich könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass das bei ext4 vs. ext3 ähnlich sein könnte.

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Aber ich hab es aus dem laufenden Betrieb heraus probiert.

 

Das könnte natürlich ein Problem sein - einerseits ist die Partition als / eingehängt, es wird aktiv von ihr gelesen und auf sie geschrieben, andererseits versuchst Du, gleichzeitig die Dateisystemstruktur zu ändern. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es dabei knallt - sowas würde ich immer von einer Live-CD aus machen.

----------

## rc

Eine weitere Option wäre "testdisk" z.B. mittels http://partedmagic.com/ mal auf die platte loszulassen.

Testdisk kann u.a. auch Partitionen bzw. Dateisysteme erkennen und fürs erste auch einfach deren Inhalt anzeigen, 

selbst wenn diese teilweise überschrieben wurden bzw. sich von der Aufteilung der Platte her überlappen.

----------

